# Older beagle Hip Dysplasia



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

So these last few days my dog has been showing signs of hip dysplasia, anyone have experiences with it? She's around 10-12 maybe older, I had never known the early signs so I thought her bunny hop run was just the way she ran, but I hit myself now.
I don't think were planning on any surgery or drugs,she uses her right just fine but she puts only some weight on her left depending on how it feels, I help her around a lot like getting on the couch and on my bed.
I use a heating pad on her hip at night and she is definately not as stiff in the morning, anything else I can do?

I'm hoping if she gets too bad I can make something to help her get around, but for now she still runs and plays with her buddy.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

It is probably athritis. Get her started on Chondoitin and glucosamine. You can get metered doses in dog treats. I prefer the Zen puppy agile formula (because of the other herbs and such in them), but I have used Walmart's Healthy hip and joint chews in a pinch and they work well too (and are cheaper). It takes a few weeks to get into the system, but it works great!


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

It would help to get her checked by a vet. Dysplatic dogs don't usually spontaneously start favoring one leg over the other. They do however develop secondary problems such as torn ACL's.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Hip dysplasia is pretty uncommon in beagles. More likely, it's arthritis or even a slipped patella. I'd suggest a trip to the vet, where you can get a prescription for metacam or another NSAID pain med, to use on the worst days.


----------



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

beaglady said:


> Hip dysplasia is pretty uncommon in beagles. More likely, it's arthritis or even a slipped patella. I'd suggest a trip to the vet, where you can get a prescription for metacam or another NSAID pain med, to use on the worst days.


I had heard that also but then I read this - http://www.aladarbeagles.com/hd2.html If it isn't HD then I'd lean toward slipped patella because it was too sudden to be arthritis and I've seen arthritic animals/dogs and this doesn't fit. To be completely fine then hardly using the leg one day isn't arthritis.
I'm trying to get her into the vet this week, thanks for the replies


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi. You are going through EXACTLY what my chow Scooter is going through. Vet denies torn ACL, knee injury, etc. But his hips are torn to shreds. He is up there in years. I just have him on Rimadyl and a glucosamine suplement, with Ultram as needed. He runs around on three legs, very strange, but he is otherwise happy as can be. I will be following this thread closely to see what yours turns out to be. It stinks that they cannot tell us, doesn't it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Find a chiropractic vet. She could just need an adjustment.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Could be an injury too...try crating for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

Last night she ran around like nothing was ever wrong, so I immediately thought she had popped something back into place, but about an hour later it was bothering her a little, she's older than she thinks. 
When I took her to bed I had to lift her up, in the morning she was able to get on by herself, my vet is never much help (at least with my horses) so if he doesn't know what it is I may try crating. It's so scary, I had a pyr that had bone cancer and it all started with a limp.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like an injury and then she did too much and reinjured it.


----------

